# Darn cat walk across your keyboard again? Try this.



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

http://bitboost.com/pawsense/


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I should get this for my wife's computer. Our cat loves to walk across in front of her monitor, especially when the cat screensaver is on. What I have done is mount the keyboard on a drawer under the desk, so if she remembers to push it in, the cat can't get at it. Or we could shoot the cat.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Cat-A-Pult is more cost effective...


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

I thought it was a joke at first...didn't realize it was an actual product. I mean "CAT-LIKE TYPING DETECTED"? Too funny! I'm guilty of CAT-LIKE TYPING on just about any given day .


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

blingbling, if you thought this was a joke, you must not have a cat. :lol:
Actually, I spent a little time looking at the site, and checking out the linked reviews to make sure it wasn't a joke site. This is really a problem other pet owners don't have. Dogs don't generally get up and walk around on desks, birds and hamsters aren't heavy enough to do much typing, and fish generally stay where you put them. Cats however, love to get between you and whatever you are doing, including between you and your monitor, which quite often is...the keyboard. Cats love to "knead" things that have a little "give." Like keyboards. Cat owners can come back and find that *bad* things have happened to their computers. That is when they would like to use the "Cat-U-Pult." :lol:


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought it was a joke till I clicked around the site and saw that it actually wanted you to buy it!
Keyboard tray is a lot easier.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is a problem of catastrophic proportions. :eek2:


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

When my oldest cat, Smoqueford, was a little kitten, I was chatting via IM with an old college friend. Smoky climbed up on the keyboard and typed "hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy". OK, so the spelling left something to be desired, but that was pretty conversational for a three-month old kitten!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *When my oldest cat, Smoqueford, was a little kitten, I was chatting via IM with an old college friend. Smoky climbed up on the keyboard and typed "hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy". OK, so the spelling left something to be desired, but that was pretty conversational for a three-month old kitten! *


But you gave him the pressure of a name like Smoqueford, thats alot of a 3 month old kitten take in, I think he was trying to type "Hey Cut It Out With The Long Name Junk, My Name Is Mittens!!!"


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I need 16-Month-Old-ToddlerSence. Plus I got a wireless optical mouse and now the baby tries to blind himself looking at the laser then tosses the mouse to the floor. I finally got rid of the wire but now I need to chain the mouse down like the pens at the bank!


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

This might also stop drunks, illiterates, and a huge number of Generation Y teeny-boppers from communicating in AOL chatrooms in infantile shorthand and leetspeak and then what will become of the computer world?!

Do I have to think of these things myself??? :lol:

Very cute. If I allowed my cat in my den, I'd use it. But there's no product yet to keep them from whizzing on things, is there? My toms mark quite a bit lately.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _* Very cute. If I allowed my cat in my den, I'd use it. But there's no product yet to keep them from whizzing on things, is there? My toms mark quite a bit lately.
> *


It's not exactly a "product" that stops that, it's more of a "surgery," a removal of a part of the anatomy.


----------

